# Ten gallon tank big enough for azureus pair?



## terdabird (Mar 27, 2015)

Looking for some advice, I am fairly new to the hobby and this will be my first attempt at breeding frogs. I have a well planted 10 gallon tank with a fair amount of wood in it. Would this provide enough space for a pair of azureus to feel comfortable and lay eggs? Thanks!


----------



## Aldross (Dec 30, 2013)

Not really. I have a trio of them in a 20 and it could be larger. 10s are only good for singles and verts for thumbs


----------



## ColleenT (Aug 21, 2014)

get yourself a 20 high for a pair. you'll be happy you did. Wait until Petco has their Dollar per gallon sales.


----------



## Boondoggle (Dec 9, 2007)

terdabird said:


> Looking for some advice, I am fairly new to the hobby and this will be my first attempt at breeding frogs. I have a well planted 10 gallon tank with a fair amount of wood in it. Would this provide enough space for a pair of azureus to feel comfortable and lay eggs? Thanks!


The first two years I was in the hobby I had a pair of azureus in one ten gallon tank, and a trio of leucs in another. The hardscaping wasn't great, but they were well planted. Did they lay eggs? Lots. Were they comfortable? I never observed any bullying, but who knows.

So it can be done. There used to be a regular around here that raised most of his pairs in 10's, and he produced huge froglets. 

That being said, bigger is absolutely better. If you can at all bump up to a 20, all things being equal, it's a better situation. Stress is less likely, it's easier to hardscape appropriately, and they will still use every inch of it. I only use 10's for temporary housing or froglet rearing now.


----------



## terdabird (Mar 27, 2015)

Thanks for all the thoughtful info! I think I'll wait till I get a larger tank for the azureus. Any recommendations on frogs that would be a better fit for the ten gallon?


----------



## Aldross (Dec 30, 2013)

Right now petco is doing the dollar a gallon sale you could always just go get the 20g there for a good price and get the frogs you want rather than just get whatever frogs will fit in what you have. Its always best to build around the frogs you have in mind.


----------



## ngeno626 (Nov 14, 2013)

thumbs or pumilio are all I will put in 10s
and only pairs, anything more then a pair you will most likely, though not always, stress one of them out.
this is a general rule of thumb and just my opinion.
I do have a trio of vents in a 12x12x18 they are a few years old, it has a bunch of hides plants leaf litter and 3 levels - I personally think it is too small for the 3 of them 2.1 but I don't see aggression and quite frankly just feel bad moving them now.


----------



## Aldross (Dec 30, 2013)

I was always told nothing sm than a 20v for a pair of pums. A 10 won't support the required micro fauna. Again that's just what I've heard and read. I have 20v for my 2 pairs


----------



## Boondoggle (Dec 9, 2007)

terdabird said:


> Thanks for all the thoughtful info! I think I'll wait till I get a larger tank for the azureus. Any recommendations on frogs that would be a better fit for the ten gallon?


Are you purchasing juveniles or do you have adults? A juvenile pair could do well in a ten gallon for quite a while. It would give you time to pimp out a 20 for them, and then you would have a ten to house the eventual froglets in. 

Just a thought.


----------



## ErickG (Nov 28, 2004)

Short answer: Yes.

Long answer: 
For many years, I've had pairs of tinctorius produce in 10 gallon tanks. I've known many hobbyists who have done the same and will continue to do the same. Is more space better? Sure. Is it necessary? No.

It's really all about keeping the right conditions. Just make sure you have enough substrate to allow for proper levels to be maintained in the tank. Keep enough microfauna to help clean the tank and if you mist heavy, make sure it's properly drained so there's no ammonia build up.

Still, yes.


----------



## terdabird (Mar 27, 2015)

My original plan was to get a mature pair of azureus for the tank. Here's a picture of the setup: I just planted it yesterday and plan to grow it out a few weeks before adding frogs


----------



## Aldross (Dec 30, 2013)

terdabird said:


> My original plan was to get a mature pair of azureus for the tank. Here's a picture of the setup: I just planted it yesterday and plan to grow it out a few weeks before adding frogs


I would get some sphagnum and push it into those gaps across the top. Besides that it looks quite good.
Did you put vents in?


----------



## Rmarshall (Feb 28, 2015)

I think they'll do well for you in there! the hard-scape was a nice touch. I think its all about visual barriers (i.e wood, dense plants, etc) to have success with animals in smaller enclosures.


----------

